# MISC | Cog Railways of the World



## voltrega62 (Apr 24, 2010)

I open this thread for you to put photos of these very special railways that exist in our mountains, particularly in Europe.
Photos of the Ribes-Núria rack-railway in the FGC company, in Catalonia (Spain). This train makes the journey between the town of Ribes de Fresser and the Sanctuary of Nuria in the the Catalan Pyrenees. The lower station is at 900 meters altitude and Nuria station about 2000 meters above sea level. The photos belong to the most modern rolling stock of the line. There are still original trains of 1931.
This line is very close to my house and I will visit it often. Here are pictures of two different days during the fall. Almost all photos are made by me. The camera is an Olympus E-300 8 mpx.
I would like to post pictures of other similar lines in your countries
This first photo is not mine. I've taken from www. These are the original railway, 1931








Here you have my reportage:
















































































































































































Other photos of other authors:


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

Only a suggestion: too much photos = no photos at all


----------



## voltrega62 (Apr 24, 2010)

*Rack-railways in the world*



Coccodrillo said:


> Only a suggestion: too much photos = no photos at all


It is just for that you have a general idea of trains on this line. I have over 1000 photos on my hard disk :nuts: 
The truth is that I am not a good journalist :bash:, sorry for the large number of photos
Thanks.


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

I like your photos and the line. It was only to say that if there are a lot of photos some may decide to skip them.

I live near a rack railway, too. And it uses the same rolling stock of the Nuria line:

http://www.ferrovie.it/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=26975&p=923680#p923680


----------



## voltrega62 (Apr 24, 2010)

This is the same trains Stadler true Swiss manufacturing, it takes about 15 years on the line. The other units are also Stadler. thanks for this pic...:banana:


----------



## blogen_ (May 8, 2009)

Budapest, Tramline 60



























































































photos: HBweb.hu


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

*Mount Washington - Bretton Woods, NH, USA*





^^







-- supposedly the world's most complicated switch, turnout, points ​


----------



## kilosandwich (Jan 1, 2012)

blogen what is the gauge of the railway line?


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

Standrad gauge (1435 mm/4ft8.5in): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Budapest_Cog-wheel_Railway

The Mount Washington line is 1422 mm/4ft8in: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mount_Washington_Cog_Railway


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Much, way much! :nuts:​


----------



## Coccodrillo (Sep 30, 2005)

^^ it is a funicular, not a cog railway


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Oh well, then I guess I might as well go ahead at having its hideousness foul the urban page too


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

*Ride the Cairngorm Mountain Railway - Highest Railway in the UK.*


----------



## rogerfarnworth (Jan 7, 2019)

*The Schynige Platte Rack Railway*

This 800mm line is in the Bernese Oberland in Switzerland

https://rogerfarnworth.wordpress.com/2018/04/21/the-schynige-platte-railway-interlaken-switzerland

My wife and I travelled on it in 2004.


----------



## rogerfarnworth (Jan 7, 2019)

*The Brienz-Rothorn Bahn*

The Brienz-Rothorn Bahn is another 800 mm gauge rack railway. In 2004, my wife and I travelled on this line. It was amazing! Here is a link to a few photographs and a video:

https://rogerfarnworth.wordpress.com/2018/04/11/the-brienz-rothorn-bahn-switzerland/


----------



## rogerfarnworth (Jan 7, 2019)

*Rocher-de-Naye Rack Railway*

My wife and I also travelled along the The Rochers-de-Naye Line from Montreux in Switzerland in 2004 ..........

https://rogerfarnworth.wordpress.com/2018/04/16/the-rochers-de-naye-line


----------



## rogerfarnworth (Jan 7, 2019)

*The Monaco to La Turbie Rack Railway*

There was a very interesting rack and pinion railway which ran from Monaco (Monte Carlo) to La Turbie in the first half of the 20th Century. It is featured in a number of old postcards and provided tourists with an opportunity to overlook Monte Carlo without the need for strenuous exercise!

https://rogerfarnworth.wordpress.co...ie-rack-railway-chemins-de-fer-de-provence-15


----------

